# Rampage: In China nach drei Tagen schon erfolgreicher als Star Wars 8



## Icetii (16. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rampage: In China nach drei Tagen schon erfolgreicher als Star Wars 8* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rampage: In China nach drei Tagen schon erfolgreicher als Star Wars 8*


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2018)

naja, das ist aber auch keine Große Kunst so lang wie der Film da lief


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

Vielleicht könnte der Film ja ganz witzig werden.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der letzte SW Streifen drei Tage oder länger in China lief.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. April 2018)

Ich frage mich viele der Kinobesucher überhaupt wissen, dass Rampage eine Videospielverfilmung ist


----------



## Phone (16. April 2018)

Das schlimmste ist das dieser Film wohl die beste Videospiel Verfilmung bis jetzt wird xD


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist das dieser Film wohl die beste Videospiel Verfilmung bis jetzt wird xD



Kennst du eine Michael Bay freundlichere Spielevorlage?


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2018)

Ach, der Titel bezieht sich auf das Spiel? Nun ja, man muss aber sagen: der Titel ist schon etwas generisch uch glaube nicht, dass man Mario oder Resident Evil irgendwie toppen kann


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. April 2018)

Ääääääh.... auf welches Spiel genau bezieht sich das? Bei mir klingelt da nix. 
Und China ist wohl einer der größten Märkte für solche Verfilmungen. Der Warcraft-Film hat dort mehr Geld als im ganzen Rest der Welt zusammen.
Für mich sind die besten Spiele-Verfilmungen immer noch Prince of Persia und Silent Hill. Mit etwas Abstrichen dann sowas wie Resident Evil, Tomb Raider etc.
Wobei den neuen Tomb Raider habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Und mein Außenseiter ist und bleibt Doom. Der Film ist so Banane, dass er schon wieder gut ist.


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ääääääh.... auf welches Spiel genau bezieht sich das? Bei mir klingelt da nix.
> Und China ist wohl einer der größten Märkte für solche Verfilmungen. Der Warcraft-Film hat dort mehr Geld als im ganzen Rest der Welt zusammen.
> Für mich sind die besten Spiele-Verfilmungen immer noch Prince of Persia und Silent Hill. Mit etwas Abstrichen dann sowas wie Resident Evil, Tomb Raider etc.
> Wobei den neuen Tomb Raider habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Und mein Außenseiter ist und bleibt Doom. Der Film ist so Banane, dass er schon wieder gut ist.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Au7UYaqpJw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2UoNxst6J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> ....



Was zum fick? Ist den Leuten in Hollywood schon jegliche Kreativität ausgegangen, dass man daraus einen Film macht? 
Das die Chinesen darauf abfahren ist schon fast normal irgendwie, aber das es in den USA auch so gut läuft, schon etwas merkwürdig. Wo bleibt die Verfilmung zu Tetris oder PacMan verdammt nochmal!


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Was zum fick? Ist den Leuten in Hollywood schon jegliche Kreativität ausgegangen, dass man daraus einen Film macht?



Es wurden auch schon Brettspiele verfilmt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz zu schweigen davon 

"Die Story ist so groß": Tetris-Film wird zur Trilogie


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich frage mich viele der Kinobesucher überhaupt wissen, dass Rampage eine Videospielverfilmung ist


Ich glaube genau DESWEGEN sind die ja ins Kino gerannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das ist aber auch keine Große Kunst so lang wie der Film da lief


Tatsache ist dass SW bei den Asiaten noch nie groß im Kurs war.


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es wurden auch schon Brettspiele verfilmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hieß noch gleich dieser Film mit Kevin James, Adam Sandler und weiteren Comedydarstellern wo sie sich durch alle möglichen Videospiele und Klischees der 80er spielen?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es wurden auch schon Brettspiele verfilmt
> 
> ganz zu schweigen davon
> 
> "Die Story ist so groß": Tetris-Film wird zur Trilogie



Ja, das Schiffe versenken verfilmt wurde war mir bekannt. Allerdings kam die Idee des Spiels nur ein- oder zweimal im Film vor. Ansonsten war es generischer Kram. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht gut. 

Und bitte was? Tetris: Die Trilogie????? Muss ich sehen! ICH MUSS!!!! 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie hieß noch gleich dieser Film mit Kevin James, Adam Sandler und weiteren Comedydarstellern wo sie sich durch alle möglichen Videospiele und Klischees der 80er spielen?


Das war  Pixels. Ein Film der so unterirdisch war, dass ich den schon wieder irgendwie unterhaltsam fand. Kann man sich mal ansehen, wenn man eine hohe Schmerztoleranz oder absolut dumpfen Humor hat.


----------



## Headbanger79 (16. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie hieß noch gleich dieser Film mit Kevin James, Adam Sandler und weiteren Comedydarstellern wo sie sich durch alle möglichen Videospiele und Klischees der 80er spielen?



Du meinst wohl "Pixels":

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixels


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie hieß noch gleich dieser Film mit Kevin James, Adam Sandler und weiteren Comedydarstellern wo sie sich durch alle möglichen Videospiele und Klischees der 80er spielen?



Pixels




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2018)

Es wurde auch schon Cluedo Verfilmt, inkl. multipler Enden für verschiedene Lösungswege

Abgesehen davon
Anstatt zu Meckern würde es Sinn machen, auch in so Filme wie Blade Runner zu gehen und nicht blöde unter so einen Film zu posten, dass denen angeblich die Ideen ausgehen würden, das zeigt nur dass man keine Ahnung hat welche Filme raus kommen


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Weil der Film grad angesprochen wurde, ich war am Wochenende auf dem  Nürnberger Volksfest und da gab es dieses abgefahrene Fahrgeschäft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ne Mischung aus Achterbahn/Geisterbahn und Lightgun-Shooter


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil der Film grad angesprochen wurde, ich war am Wochenende auf dem  Nürnberger Volksfest und da gab es dieses abgefahrene Fahrgeschäft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht interessant aus. Fährt man da nur sein Wägelchen oder ist auch zum Teil zu Fuß unterwegs?


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ja, das Schiffe versenken verfilmt wurde war mir bekannt. Allerdings kam die Idee des Spiels nur ein- oder zweimal im Film vor. Ansonsten war es generischer Kram. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht gut.
> 
> Und bitte was? Tetris: Die Trilogie????? Muss ich sehen! ICH MUSS!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Film mal nebenbei im Fernsehen gesehen. Für Popkornkino ist der Film recht unterhaltsam gewesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus. Fährt man da nur sein Wägelchen oder ist auch zum Teil zu Fuß unterwegs?



man fährt nur





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2Ak0Yyltr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

